# I Am Legend



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There have already been two movies based on the story by Richard Matheson. The first was named *The Last Man on Earth *starring one of mine and Jt's favorite Horror Icons, Vincent Price. The other was *The Omega Man *starring Charleton Heston. Now, we have Will Smith in a version that actually uses the original story title. Not sure the words Will Smith and brilliant scientist belong in the same sentence, but...

I guess it's sort of better than the original actor choice, Arnold Schwarzenegger playing said scientist. At least, Smith is witty when it comes to dialogue. Unless Ah-nold plays a kick ass vampire killing machine, then the role would pretty much be wasted on him.

From Bloody Disgusting:

If you head on over to Arrowinthehead you can check out some awesome pics from the set of Warner Bros. Pictures' *I Am Legend*, along with some video footage as well! Robert Neville (Will Smith) is a brilliant scientist, but even he could not contain the terrible virus that was unstoppable, incurable&#8230;and manmade. Somehow immune, Neville is now the last human survivor in what is left of New York City&#8230;and maybe the world. But he is not alone. He is surrounded by "the Infected". After years of delays Francis Lawrence's _I Am Legend_ finally makes it to theaters December 14, 2007.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I had read that this was finally coming down the pike and I am less than thrilled about it. I just don't see the Fresh Prince in the titular role.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I have my own misgivings about it too. I can almost picture him breaking into a musical dance routine with vampiric mutants and all of them "Gettin' Jiggy Wit It."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

But won't it be poignant when Jazzy Jeff bursts through the window, lunging at his former best friend? 

As I said, I have strong misgivings here especially since I love Matheson's story and writings. And while you can find LMOE in the dollar bin every Halloween, it remains one of my favorite horror films.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't ever find LMOE. All I ever see is some Ed Wood-esque type schlockfest cluttering the dump bins. Wouldn't mind a copy of it though. Maybe next All Hallows.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI be on the lookout for said copy


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Coolness! Once again, Thanks!


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Love the book..it'll be interesting to see what they'll do with the flick! Hopefully they don't screw it up too bad.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

The Vincent Price version comes in the 50 pack of horror movies that is advertised here and there. It also includes Nosferatu, Hunchback of Notre Dame, House on Haunted Hill, and about 46 others.Lol!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Will Smith has come along far enough in his acting to show he can be something other than the Fresh Prince. If the movie sucks, it won't be from Smith's acting. It'll be from interfering with the themes and central question of the story, namely, is Neville a lone hero fighting insurmountable odds or an out-of-touch, genocide-obsessed mass murderer. Hollywood is very adamant about making sure that we know our heroes are of the highest, purest caliber and never capable of getting it wrong. _Legend_ forced you to think, search your own values, and make decisions. Hollywood hates that with a passion and avoids it like the plague; if you want that sort of filmmaking, you have to get it from the indies.

At least it won't be directed by Spielberg or star Tom Cruise (wait...did I just repeat myself?)


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Just resurrecting this thread. The movie has a website and a trailer. http://iamlegend.warnerbros.com/ It looks pretty good so far. I'm looking forward to its release in December.


----------

